# Stick blender



## Steve H (Nov 21, 2019)

Well, my 30 year young cheap immersion blender started making grinding noises and getting hot while using it yesterday on a batch of ham and bean soup. Came out great by the way. Haven't made that in who knows how long ago.
Anyway, I decided to go with the KitchenAid 3 speed model. It came with some accessories I don't really need. But, I might use them anyways. The 3 speeds will come in handy. My old one was a single speed and at times was just too fast.







I'll add my thoughts when I receive it.


----------



## tropics (Nov 21, 2019)

Looks good! I have an old one that still works .
Richie


----------



## xray (Nov 21, 2019)

I’ve been meaning to get one, interested in your thoughts.


----------



## shoebe (Nov 21, 2019)

We have that one and it works great


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 21, 2019)

We have one that is probably 30 years old too, but still working well.
I probably just jinxed myself!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Nov 21, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> We have one that is probably 30 years old too, but still working well.
> I probably just jinxed myself!
> Al



I hope not!


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 21, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Well, my 30 year young cheap immersion blender started making grinding noises and getting hot while using it yesterday on a batch of ham and bean soup. Came out great by the way. Haven't made that in who knows how long ago.
> Anyway, I decided to go with the KitchenAid 3 speed model. It came with some accessories I don't really need. But, I might use them anyways. The 3 speeds will come in handy. My old one was a single speed and at times was just too fast.
> View attachment 412246
> 
> ...


Nice addition!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 21, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Nice addition!



Thank you. Hopefully I'll get 30 years out of this one as well.


----------



## mike243 (Nov 21, 2019)

Mine is close to 15 years old and was low end when we bought it, is that 1 corded? will be watching for a review soon thanks


----------



## Steve H (Nov 21, 2019)

mike243 said:


> Mine is close to 15 years old and was low end when we bought it, is that 1 corded? will be watching for a review soon thanks



Yes, it is corded.


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 21, 2019)

I was thinking about this tool for some time already.... A lot of them to choose from. Waiting for your feedback, Steve... KitchenAid is a pretty reputable brand though. I know it can be used for many applications but what do you use it for primerely?


----------



## Steve H (Nov 21, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> I was thinking about this tool for some time already.... A lot of them to choose from. Waiting for your feedback, Steve... KitchenAid is a pretty reputable brand though. I know it can be used for many applications but what do you use it for primerely?



I'll be using it mostly for blending/emulsifying food while it is cooking or already in a pot. There are cheaper ones out there. But I went with KitchenAide because of their reputation. The chopper attachment I could live without. I just bought a 4 cup Cuisinart on sale. But, the whisk attachment looks interesting.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Nov 21, 2019)

I have a Bamix 2 speed. They are a little more expensive but it can puree 2 quarts of tomatoes into soup in a couple of minutes without getting stressed.


----------



## Norwester55 (Nov 22, 2019)

I've got a Cuisinart I picked up at Costco. The whisk attachment sure is nice for mixing brines. Sugar and salt dissolve *fast!*


----------



## Steve H (Nov 26, 2019)

Got it today.













Out of the box. Seems well made and sturdy enough. I was hoping that would be the case due to its manufacture. 







Immersion blender attached. Ran it through the 3 speeds. Little vibration, seems balanced ok.  I'm thinking with the 3 speeds you can have better control over what you are doing. Not like that old trolling motor I had. I attached the whisk. And works good as well. I haven't tried the chopper cup gizmo yet. But I'm certain that will do what it is intended to do.  Once I give it a real world try I'll post back up with the results.







Packed up in the included pouch. It is made from cloth with 2 compartments. Nice enough. But 
I'm sure it'll get dirty quick. We'll see how well it can get cleaned when the time comes.


----------

